

The Simplest Recursive Function - srl
http://bytbox.net/blog/2012/06/fixed-point-haskell.html

======
taliesinb
Does this make recursive functions easier to debug? By abstracting out the
part that actually recurses, you could call them in such a fashion that tests
only one step of the recursion, which seems like a useful thing to do.

